
Indian Court Rules Whole Site Blocking Justifiable in Piracy Fight - doctorshady
https://torrentfreak.com/court-rules-whole-site-blocking-justifiable-in-piracy-fight-160802/
======
GodofGrunts
>In India

~~~
doctorshady
Title updated to reflect country.

